
Start up the country - Team GB's success can be replicated in the economy. - marcin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/aug/12/will-hutton-olympics-economic-recovery
======
marcin
Quite interesting how the way British sport had it's turnaround is similar to
building of the startup ecosystem worldwide: investment in institutions and
infrastructure, various stages of money distribution, ruthless focus on what
works ('no up-round for you babe') and doubling down on the winners. I wonder
if you truly can manage the country like that.

